# Pest control



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Got afew tonight some feral pigeon in a barn my friend has permission on afew for the champ tonight 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

good shooting


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice! Good shooting my friend.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shooting brother!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good shooting,good eating too


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My mom used to dice up mushrooms, then add a little butter, onion and garlic with them for stuffing. It was to die for  There's a bunch of recipes for pigeon stuffed with mushrooms online, her recipe was pretty basic, but man could she cook 
Looks like you had a great day


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shooting Bingo!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> My mom used to dice up mushrooms, then add a little butter, onion and garlic with them for stuffing. It was to die for  There's a bunch of recipes for pigeon stuffed with mushrooms online, her recipe was pretty basic, but man could she cook
> Looks like you had a great day


My woman is salvadoran/french and some of the recipes for pigeon,rabbit,and squirell are Amazing,however the mushroom stuffed sounds pretty good too


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

She be christened eh bro nice shots Johnny


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Port boy said:


> She be christened eh bro nice shots Johnny


Sure is bro thanks been a while since wee went to get rid of them 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> My mom used to dice up mushrooms, then add a little butter, onion and garlic with them for stuffing. It was to die for  There's a bunch of recipes for pigeon stuffed with mushrooms online, her recipe was pretty basic, but man could she cook
> Looks like you had a great day


Need try that out next time a get some wood pigeon and rabbits 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------

